# CEOTP or ROTP?



## RyanGrosskopf (5 Jan 2008)

I went to my local recruiter but was confused by the answers I received. I think they were answering them under the assumption I already knew what the programs were.

My situation is this. I was in the reserves for 2 years during high school but voluntarily discharged myself to attend university. I finished 1 year at the University of Toronto but find myself unable to finance the rest of my education. I see all this information about RMC and cadet officers. What I want to know is if you are hired as an officer but obligated to attain a degree is your education at RMC financed by the forces? Or do you have to pay for it first and they reimburse you. Also if anyone has experience in a similar situation or has advice it would be greatly appreciated. I plan on applying for the airforce or army as an officer. When I applied for reserves I qualified for everything.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2008)

RyanGrosskopf said:
			
		

> I went to my local recruiter but was confused by the answers I received.



If you were confused about the answer you received, why didnt you seek clarification while you were right there with the recruiter ?


----------



## RyanGrosskopf (5 Jan 2008)

He wasn't very familiar with the programs. And the other recruiters we're busy. I waited about 20 minutes but then I got a call, and it's about a hour bus ride.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jan 2008)

LOCKED

A SEARCH will direct you to the info you need.  There are several topics already that cover all of this info.


----------

